# Vetsmedicover



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Doe's anyone else use this insurance firm???


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

I use Petplan, but only because someone told me they were the best (probably them!!!)


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Theres another thread on here that people were talking about this insurance company - i've just been on line & its £21 per month with up to £10,000 a year worth of vets fees - they sound very good- excess is £80 which i think is not too bad!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks yea ive been online and i know alot of people use pet plan,think this is a newish company I thought it was a good deal,even though excess is slightly more then others it does cover you for a greater amount,plus monthly its cheaper then petplan.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We're with Vetsmedicover. Haven't had to make a claim yet though. We managed to get cover when it was just £18 per month. I believe it's gone up now though.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau is insured with Petplan as they pay the vet direct if I need them to and the policy covers per illness for life not the length of the policy. We pay just under £18.00 a month but will definitely give Vetsmedicover a look when this policy is due for renewal next year.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

After reading about them before on here, possibly Janets thread, I insured Mable with them, like Janet for £18. Have just swapped Wilf .. unfortunately its gone up. But all the read ups sound good and it sounds like there price remains fixed for longer than most.. despite never claiming Wilfs went up every year with More Than. NI indorse them too so they have received whatever they receive when I started both my policies as I mentioned them x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm the same as Janet. I use Vetmedicover. Got it for £18 per month and I'm pretty sure this will never increase in price as the dog gets older. Plus they have to keep you insured. One thing the policy does state (and I've no idea if this is the same for other polices, but presume so), you have to keep your dog up to date with vaccinations and generally keep your dog healthy.

My husbands in insurance and he did check them out. He couldn't find anything negative against them, but beyond that he couldn't find anything else. This is not a recommendation by him, but a bit of research.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Insurance is very expensive in greater London and I'm with E & L who are by far the cheapest for a reasonable level of cover here, but I don't have cover for life. I will probably switch to vets medicover even though its dearer as its better cover and they charge the same in all areas.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Insurance is very expensive in greater London and I'm with E & L who are by far the cheapest for a reasonable level of cover here, but I don't have cover for life. I will probably switch to vets medicover even though its dearer as its better cover and they charge the same in all areas.


I would definitely go for cover for life next time if you can. We had a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel who had to have heart medication which cost £80 a month without the vets fees and I was only covered for a year with it as hadn't realised she was only covered for a year per illness. Sadly we had to have her put to sleep in February but I have made sure Beau is covered for life


----------

